# Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (spiral v.s magnaflow)



## drdubsvr6 (May 1, 2002)

I am doing my 3" exhaust system, and planning on running a no cat setup. Which would be the best muffler overall for less sound and less backpressure? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (drdubsvr6)*

do you mean less sound as in quiet or less sound supression? If so im runnig a race Borla XR-1 Muffler. Same muffler they put on the end of open header door slammers. Its not even really a muffler. I love it


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? ([email protected])*

I have the same one ^^^^

Love it too.


----------



## drdubsvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? ([email protected])*

I want somthing with an aggressive sound. Not like the hondas around town with the the annoying tin can rattle.







I was looking at magnaflow or moroso spiralflow muffler.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

12" Borla XR-1 here... 
No complaints


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Borla XR-1 here also... damn someone get something different, all us VRT's are going to sound the same.


----------



## drdubsvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

Borla XR-1 seems to be a popular choice. Are you guys running a resonator with the borla XR-1 or 3" straight.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

3" Straight, no cat- no resonator


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_3" Straight, no cat- no resonator

ditto


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

3" piping, hollow 3" cat, one dynomax turbo muffler. Practically staright through all the way, and I saved money using a dynomax instead of the xr-1. Those are expensive!


----------



## cocovr6t (Jul 17, 2005)

i run a magnaflow with a 3inch ss exaust no cat,no resonator and it make a great sound,like it!!


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (cocovr6t)*

sc application with 3" custom system, including magnaflow rear. Sounds SICK


----------



## drdubsvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (oddy)*

One last question for all you guys. Can you still listen to your audio system if you have a 3" straight exhaust? Has anyone tried or heard of moroso spiral mufflers?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (oddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oddy* »_sc application with 3" custom system, including magnaflow rear. Sounds SICK

sweet.

Ive had no problems listening to the radio in my car, or even have a conversation with other people for that matter.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

^same here...
I like my XR-1 so much it has made me brand loyal to Borla...


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*

looks like the xr-1 is what im lookin for my vrt rado how much they run for???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

125 is about the norm


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats not too much whats the guy sayin they cost to much ??? if he complains about that how in the world does he own a rado.....lmao


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

another xr-1 here. but were doing a 2.5 side dump


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (drdubsvr6)*

I would highly recommend a 2 muffler setup. IE a resonator in the mid-pipe, and a normal muffler at the back.
My initial attempt at a custom 3" no cat exhaust was to use a single "turbo" style muffler on the back. Needless to say, it was extremely loud. I am now running a 20"x6" Magnaflow resonator in the mid-pipe, and will be ditching the cheap turbo muffler for a Magnaflow polished SS dual out muffler come spring.
As it is right now, even with the cheap turbo muffler and the nice magnaflow resonator, it is still quite loud. Louder than I'd like.

-Ty


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (gamehenge~)*

i run magnaflow resonator style muffler that sits where the cat used to be it's a side pipe custom setup it goes
mani ------- turbo -------dp------3"/7"/3" magnaflow -------down to where the big ass muffler system used to be. straight out the side in front of the passenger side tire 
sounds a little like this but a little deeper with more flow and of course a bov in between shifts http://www.magnaflow.com/04sound/04sport.asp go down to the black gti 


_Modified by uthinkimodd at 7:55 PM 2-2-2006_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (uthinkimodd)*

just have a resonator on my 3 inch side dump...going to change over to an xr-1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (uthinkimodd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uthinkimodd* »_i run magnaflow resonator style muffler that sits where the cat used to be it's a side pipe custom setup it goes
mani ------- turbo -------dp------3"/7"/3" magnaflow -------down to where the big ass muffler system used to be. straight out the side in front of the passenger side tire 
sounds a little like this but a little deeper with more flow and of course a bov in between shifts http://www.magnaflow.com/04sound/04sport.asp go down to the black gti 

_Modified by uthinkimodd at 7:55 PM 2-2-2006_

I like how that one sounds! nice throaty tone!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (apexslider)*

When I had my VR6T, my favorite setup was 3" straight back with no muffler and no cat


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (uthinkimodd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uthinkimodd* »_mani ------- turbo -------dp------3"/7"/3" magnaflow -------

What do you mean 3/7/3
I see 3 inch in/out but what is with the 7? It's a universal I'm guessing, I have just been converted...


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (mechsoldier)*

yeah it's universal 7" is the dia. of the actual resonator size of the pipe they come in like 6" and some others. i love the way it sounds you should def give it a try.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

3" turbo back, cat, magna-flow. I have a video if you want me to send it to you. IM me your e-mail. Or, if someone wants to host it. It sounds mean, someone compared it to a V8.
Ryan


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Need opinions on what muffler on VR6 turbo? (uthinkimodd)*

Oh I'm definitely buying it, it sounds great....


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

im going to run a vibrant 16'' resonator, borla ProXS. (3'' all the way) And when i race or want to do pulls or what ever ill open the electric cuout right after the downpipe


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Hey i figured this would be a good place to ask a question do to there are prob alot of vr6T owners here ......anyone could help me picking out a turbo kit for my vr6 .........i have lots of question im me thanks


----------



## _Gtibunny16v (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

Ive run 2 dynomax bullet mufflers (resonators pretty much) Sounds nice, not loud at all.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (_Gtibunny16v)*

i just bought my XR-1 from summit, came in 3 days:








im building my own 3" turbo back on my 2.0T. Oh, and its gonna be v-band clamped all the way back.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (G60ed777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ed777* »_Hey i figured this would be a good place to ask a question do to there are prob alot of vr6T owners here ......anyone could help me picking out a turbo kit for my vr6 .........i have lots of question im me thanks

Buy a motorcycle.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

already got one 01 R1


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

3" XR1 here. Love it.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_i just bought my XR-1 from summit, came in 3 days:








im building my own 3" turbo back on my 2.0T. Oh, and its gonna be v-band clamped all the way back.









running 3in turbo back with this muffler but i took the baffell out


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Straight pipe to a glass pack. LOL


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

i had that too pre turbo and on a 2.25" pipe. it was pretty loud i eventually put another glass pack on then it sounded really smooth wasn't too bad at all. still ******* as hell though


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (uthinkimodd)*

*Back from the dead.*
I'm looking to replace a big round muffler that came on a car that I just bought. It has a 3" TB with no cat or resonator. Looking at a Borla XR-1, as per previous recommendations. Any experience with the Sportsman Racing and/or Multicore Racing models? Link for reference below;
Otherwise is there a particular Magnaflow people could recommend? Thanks in advance.
http://www.borla.com/products/....aspx


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (976-RADD)*

I have this setup and love it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4498743


----------

